# New, Better, Faster Way to Make Your Own Spice!



## wtlndwarrior13 (Apr 23, 2010)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Recipe for *1oz* of Spice

This is for a strong batch, the amount of JWH used can be changed up.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Materials Needed:*

*-*Can of acetone
-Metal or glass dish/pan
-1G JWH-018
-0.2OZ mullien
-0.8OZ Damiana
-Metal or glass cup


*Instructions:

*1. Take the Damiana and Mullein and combine them in an appropriate sized dish or pan (big enough to mix all the herbs around in without herbs falling everywhere)
2. Take 1g of JWH-018 and pour it into a metal or glass cup, then fill the cup up with around 25ml of acetone, or until the jwh has been fully dissolved
3. Make sure 90-95% of the jwh has been dissolved before continuing
4. Slowly pour a little acetone/jwh mixture evenly over the top for *2-3 seconds*, mix herbs around with your hands for* 60-90 seconds* ( MIX THEM EVENLY AND GOOD)
5. Repeat the above process 5+ times until all of the mixture is gone
6. Put some herbs into the cup the jwh/acetone was in to make sure you get all of the jwh out and then put it back into the herbs again
7. Mix the herbs EVENLY for 5 minutes, rubbing the herbal mixture between your hands as if it were Plato 
8. Spread the herbs out evenly on a large pan 
9. Let acetone evaporate and herbs dry for 6+ hours (every 60 minutes, thoroughly mix the herbs around)
10. After the 6 hours have passed, smell the herbs and make sure it has no acetone smell
11. Test a bowl out
12. Enjoy 



*JWH-018 SUPPLIERS:*

Altecresearch.com- 20g of JWH-018 for 325.00!

he is a legitimate supplier, and i use him almost daily.

he only accepts cash in mail/money orders or western union/moneygram.


[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## tebor (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll just smoke my jwh's in a traditional meth pipe.
no need for burning extra material.
the less smoke in my lungs the better.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 23, 2010)

please remove that vendor, no need for that, we all know how/where to get it, all that is doing is possibly getting that guy pinched, and it takes away from your AND his credibility cuz it looks like your spamming a message board which is a common practice for scammers.


----------



## boseke420 (Apr 23, 2010)

hes not spamming hes not getting guy pinched as u call it??
he is simply tring to inform u on were and how to get if you dont wanna go through all the hassel mof looking so dont hate plz


----------



## shepj (Apr 23, 2010)

This is good accept for you sourcing a vendor.. that is not cool at all.


----------



## Cakk (Apr 23, 2010)

Good info but I wouldn't link the source.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 23, 2010)

boseke420 said:


> hes not spamming hes not getting guy pinched as u call it??
> he is simply tring to inform u on were and how to get if you dont wanna go through all the hassel mof looking so dont hate plz


I'm def not hating, but if he just wanted to spread info and help us out on our search for JWH then there are better ways to do it like just saying " pm me, i have a great source",. or something like that...

any one else think 25 ml poured on an oz of herb is not evenly spread enough? I still think a spray bottle works best.

I do appologize tho, my posts from earlier today are a lil more harsh than i would like, and I blame it on me not having ciggs earlier, so my baaaaad


----------



## d.s.m. (Apr 24, 2010)

wtlndwarrior13 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Recipe for *1oz* of Spice
> 
> 
> 7. Mix the herbs EVENLY for 5 minutes, rubbing the herbal mixture between your hands as if it were Plato
> [/FONT]


I've never rubbed Plato between my hands.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 24, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> I've never rubbed Plato between my hands.


 
LOL I rubbed Socrates between my hands but never Plato haha


----------



## Squeeky4711 (Apr 26, 2010)

I currently have my first G for research in the mail. I've been curious about how to evenly distribute across 1.2oz, as I would prefer a little weaker blend. I realize you can use as much acetone as needed as long as you give it time to evaporate. For those that use a spray bottle I have a few questions.

1. How do you get all the acetone out, usually when using a spray bottle you end up with some at the bottom that does not get sucked up?
2. How do you keep it even as I would assume the center of the spray would be more concentrated?
3. Has anyone added flavoring to the acetone in order to increase taste (seen idea in other forums but no yes/no results)?


----------



## wtlndwarrior13 (May 1, 2010)

lol no offense, but i was the one wo posted the first HOW TO MAKE SPICE thread, i am not spamming.. i am simply telling you a cheap source for jwh, but if you guys have a problem with it then go ahead and pay 60 a gram for your shit.


----------



## shepj (May 1, 2010)

wtlndwarrior13 said:


> i am simply telling you a cheap source for jwh, but if you guys have a problem with it then go ahead and pay 60 a gram for your shit.


The point is, sourcing a RC vendor in the open is a potential way to get it shut down. Then you look like a dumbshit because you lost your source and you're back to $60/g.


----------



## wtlndwarrior13 (May 1, 2010)

lol he sells openly on legalhighguides.com, he doesnt mind.

but whatever, if a mod wants they can edit my post.. it wouldnt let me.


----------



## heinz57 (May 8, 2010)

How long did the effect of your batch last i used 56ml of pure acetone and 1 g jwh-018 on 56g of damaina effect very good but only lasts 30 min i'm going to try less lesf next time to see if effect is longer


----------



## j08 (May 19, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> please remove that vendor, no need for that, we all know how/where to get it


Can someone please PM me with any ideas on where to buy JWH-018 that is safe? I've emailed what look like the top 10 retailers online, but none have been able to provide third party testing on purity and so I don't trust them and figure the next best thing is a recommendation from a satisfied customer.


----------



## jahjah kush (May 19, 2010)

is this mixture truley similar to marijuana or will i be disapointed after spending my money to find it is not pleasurable


----------



## j08 (May 19, 2010)

jahjah kush said:


> is this mixture truley similar to marijuana or will i be disapointed after spending my money to find it is not pleasurable


It is very similar to MJ. I've done hours of research on it, but others here will be much more knowledgeable than I am. Some people claim it lasts longer than MJ while others claim not as long. Some claim the effects come on faster than MJ. Some people experience headaches as a side-effect more than MJ. Most people claim it doesn't give the sense of euphoria the way MJ does. Many people say it causes less paranoia.


----------



## j08 (May 19, 2010)

wtlndwarrior13 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> *JWH-018 SUPPLIERS:*
> 
> Altecresearch.com- 20g of JWH-018 for 325.00!
> ...


Altecresearch.com no longer sells JWH-018. Could you please PM me with whatever alternate source you'd recommend?


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2010)

j08 said:


> Could you please PM me with whatever alternate source you'd recommend?


Fuck you. Is that a good source?


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

Why do "people" keep constantly asking for sources...Christ, does no one listen around here? Shepj, you seem to be gettin quite irritated and rightfully so. hey j08, if a random person just walked up to you and was like, hey man, know where i can get (whatever), would you be willing to spill da beans? Loose lips sink ships man. Google that shit if you really want to find it, just like every other mother fucker around here did to find their legit, legal suppliers


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Why do "people" keep constantly asking for sources...


They:

1) Are too lazy to search themself 
2) Feel like people own them something and they deserve a free-handout
3) Are Law Enforcement Officers
4) Are mentally retarded



cdrippper2 said:


> Shepj, you seem to be gettin quite irritated and rightfully so.


I am really for harm-reduction, if you can't find a source, maybe you aren't responsible enough to be using the substance you're looking for. How many of these dumbshits asking for sources, do you think, have milligram accurate (.001g ±1mg) scales?



cdrippper2 said:


> hey j08, if a random person just walked up to you and was like, hey man, know where i can get (whatever), would you be willing to spill da beans?


*cdrippper2*, refer to the 4 options I listed above. Should he fall into any one of these categories (which he apparently does), he won't understand the logic you just presented to him in this segment of your above post.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

Sorry man, just got on a little (sarcastic) rant. As for your four options, spot on. Couldn't agree more, but favoring 1 & 3


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Sorry man, just got on a little (sarcastic) rant. As for your four options, spot on. Couldn't agree more, but favoring 1 & 3


No apologies, I was making humor. I've said the exact same thing to people on here. Yeah, I figured 1 & 3 myself.


----------



## we2r1two008 (May 22, 2010)

Have you guys stopped for one moment and thought about what you are saying? JWH-018 is legal in most states. Most of you are protecting a "source" from what? People are walking around the streets of New Orleans firing it up. Here in Alabama, every Citgo station has a huge variety to choose from. So why be a P-tard when asked for a respected source? Stop being a dick and save it for when the shit becomes illegal. Even with this guys first post.. smells like a scam. Sure some people may send cash or money order. We all know what that leads to. Exactly why you should share info until the point where its illegal, then start using the lame ass term "swim" to supposedly cover your self.


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2010)

we2r1two008 said:


> Have you guys stopped for one moment and thought about what you are saying? JWH-018 is legal in most states.


1) It is a still a research chemical
2) Its legal status may change
3) They generally don't only sell JWH-xxx



we2r1two008 said:


> Most of you are protecting a "source" from what?


If you don't already know the answer to this, you don't need a source for a research chemical.

Google *Operation Web Tryp.*



we2r1two008 said:


> Here in Alabama, every Citgo station has a huge variety to choose from.


Ah.. well, here at Rollitup we don't hand out sources.



we2r1two008 said:


> Stop being a dick and save it for when the shit becomes illegal.


Now that is how you get a person to change their mind and help you out! Don't PM them and talk to them and have them help you find a source, call them a dick and never get assisted. 



we2r1two008 said:


> Even with this guys first post.. smells like a scam. Sure some people may send cash or money order. We all know what that leads to.


A product in my hand? That's what happens everytime I send cash or money orders..


----------



## Zeplike (May 23, 2010)

we2r1two008 said:


> Have you guys stopped for one moment and thought about what you are saying? JWH-018 is legal in most states. Most of you are protecting a "source" from what? People are walking around the streets of New Orleans firing it up. Here in Alabama, every Citgo station has a huge variety to choose from. So why be a P-tard when asked for a respected source? Stop being a dick and save it for when the shit becomes illegal. Even with this guys first post.. smells like a scam. Sure some people may send cash or money order. We all know what that leads to. Exactly why you should share info until the point where its illegal, then start using the lame ass term "swim" to supposedly cover your self.


you and J08 both smell like fuckin bacon


----------



## Syke1 (May 27, 2010)

so i got agram of 018, I plan on doing 10 mg's per gram, is that to low or high? i think it will be just right for a first batch...what do you think?


----------



## shepj (May 28, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> so i got agram of 018, I plan on doing 10 mg's per gram, is that to low or high? i think it will be just right for a first batch...what do you think?


Depends how much you plan to pack in your bowl 

I smoke 5-10mg's a session, and re-up with the same dosage. If you've never done it before/don't do it often, smoke 3-5mg's per session. 

You'd have to do the math from there.


----------



## top rekoms (Jul 8, 2010)

Squeeky4711 said:


> I currently have my first G for research in the mail. I've been curious about how to evenly distribute across 1.2oz, as I would prefer a little weaker blend. I realize you can use as much acetone as needed as long as you give it time to evaporate. For those that use a spray bottle I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. How do you get all the acetone out, usually when using a spray bottle you end up with some at the bottom that does not get sucked up?
> 2. How do you keep it even as I would assume the center of the spray would be more concentrated?


Hey If anyone could help i also have this same question..ive seen some ppl like to use the drizzle n soak method but i already bought the spray bottle..so is this the best way to go you think??


----------



## shepj (Jul 9, 2010)

top rekoms said:


> Hey If anyone could help i also have this same question..ive seen some ppl like to use the drizzle n soak method but i already bought the spray bottle..so is this the best way to go you think??


If you already have a spray bottle.. figure out your mg (JWH) / ml (acetone or other solvent) and your total weight (grams) of medium (e.g. herbal mix). Lay out the medium on a tray flat and spray evenly. If you do the math you'll get the approximate mg/ml over the whole blend. Enjoy.


----------



## top rekoms (Jul 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> If you already have a spray bottle.. figure out your mg (JWH) / ml (acetone or other solvent) and your total weight (grams) of medium (e.g. herbal mix). Lay out the medium on a tray flat and spray evenly. If you do the math you'll get the approximate mg/ml over the whole blend. Enjoy.


Ok so its gonna be 56 gr Damiana leaf to 1000 mg jwh-018. So should it be a specific ml of acetone? I was gonna lay all the damiana leaf and spray it mix it up spray repeat.


----------



## jwh018free (Jul 10, 2010)

That is going to be weak, 1000mg in 56 grams is not going to be very strong, unless you like taking 5-6 rips of Damiana, I would suggest cutting it in half.


----------



## top rekoms (Jul 10, 2010)

jwh018free said:


> That is going to be weak, 1000mg in 56 grams is not going to be very strong, unless you like taking 5-6 rips of Damiana, I would suggest cutting it in half.


Well thanks for the advice. i definitely dont wanna have to take 5-6 rips just to get where i wanna be..im use to taking 2 good rips from commercial jwh products to get a good buzz. So at 1 oz thatd be almost 36mg/g. Ive seen alot of people prefer around this dosage.


----------

